

The only college that matters - breer
http://cdixon.org/2009/09/06/the-only-college-major-that-matters/

======
MediaBehavior
Boils down to a two-sentence argument:

"... much better to learn computer science in college (or before)? Because
after college it’s very hard to find the time and discipline to teach yourself
coding. On the other hand, it’s pretty easy to pick up business skills,
economics and all sorts of other skills on the job or in grad school."

